# Shaina My Beagle/??



## KibaKibbles (Mar 6, 2010)

My dog Shaina. She's not the most photogenic of dogs, but she has an adorable personality. 

Anyone have an idea what besides Beagle she's mixed with? 

I've guessed a lot of stuff, but her tail curls and her neck has really long hair compared to the rest of her body, and her neck has saggy skin, and her tummy is really big. But I've mainly given up.. I just call her a Beagle.

Oh, and she's about 21 inches and 35 pounds..


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

To me, her markings look a lot like a German Shorthair Pointer like this one:
http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/796/50005178.JPG

Females can run between 45 and 65 pounds, but if she is mixed with beagle, that could explain the smaller size. 

Just a wild guess, really. She is adorable.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Her nose is really sighthound-ish! Whippet?


----------



## KibaKibbles (Mar 6, 2010)

Those are both great guesses. I've actually seen Beagle mixes of both and they both are good candadites. I wouldn't be surprised if she's a mix of all three though. She actually does the thing with her paw that pointers do a lot (when she sees food). And like most other hounds goes crazy when she sees a squirrel or rabbit.


----------

